

Embedded or web fonts for my app? - dcaldwell

I'm developing a web app.  The PR portion of our site that talks up the app uses embedded fonts from Typekit.  I'm wondering if I should use these same embedded fonts in the actual app itself too.  Does anyone have experience in how much this would slow down the app?  In theory, it should slow things down but I'm wondering if it's OK to have this tradeoff if the design is consistent across the site.  Anybody have any advice on this issue?
======
wwortiz
As long as it works for all browsers you plan to support and the site begins
rendering quickly, i.e. people don't perceive the site as slow because your
fonts aren't showing up quickly enough, it should be okay.

